# UPS workers stealing expensive watches?



## hpjun0521

Please somebody HELP me what to do. I need some advice if anybody had to deal with Jomashop and UPS stealing high dollar watches. I have placed an order for a Cartier Ballon blue watch ($6,000) for my wife’s birthday from a place called Jomashop. The place looks pretty legit and I have bought some cheaper item (belt) before without any problems. I thought it would be safe to order a watch from them.
I missed first two attempts to deliver at my house but on third day I stayed home all day for the third attempt to deliver. But, when the UPS truck drove by my house i literally had to stop the truck to ask where my package was. The driver told me that it shows that it’s in the truck but he could not find it. I called UPS and they said that it must got in the wrong truck and it will be delivered next day. I was already upset because I was working next day and had to ask more time off. Well, so it is day four of a final attempt to deliver and I was so excited to see the UPS driver coming up to my house with a box and greeted half way out in my driveway. I signed for the package and came back to open the box. I opened the box and I could not believe what I saw! A solid block of “Organic Quinoa Brown Rice” !!!
I almost lost my breath and my heart was palpitating so hard I was breaking out in sweats!
I called Jomashop and they wanted see all the pictures of the box. They asked me if I had any footage of the Ring doorbell. I sent all the video clips and the details of the box. Next day Jomashop sent me their security clips of actual watch being packaged before getting out of their warehouse. Then they asked me to file a report to local authorities.
I feel like I’m the one who is getting pinned here. Jomashop is saying that they have the evidence of sending the right item. And the UPS is saying the box is delivered and I signed for it.
So, who is ultimately responsible for it if the box gets intentionally tempered with and items are switched in transit?


----------



## Seabee1

I have a box with a bag of basmati rice in it...


----------



## JSnipes

I record myself opening boxes now because of this very issue. Only thing you can do is contact UPS to start an investigation and try to file a police report. I hope that your city is more helpful with these things than mine.


----------



## Marmaduke

hpjun0521 said:


> Please somebody HELP me what to do. I need some advice if anybody had to deal with Jomashop and UPS stealing high dollar watches. I have placed an order for a Cartier Ballon blue watch ($6,000) for my wife’s birthday from a place called Jomashop. The place looks pretty legit and I have bought some cheaper item (belt) before without any problems. I thought it would be safe to order a watch from them.
> I missed first two attempts to deliver at my house but on third day I stayed home all day for the third attempt to deliver. But, when the UPS truck drove by my house i literally had to stop the truck to ask where my package was. The driver told me that it shows that it’s in the truck but he could not find it. I called UPS and they said that it must got in the wrong truck and it will be delivered next day. I was already upset because I was working next day and had to ask more time off. Well, so it is day four of a final attempt to deliver and I was so excited to see the UPS driver coming up to my house with a box and greeted half way out in my driveway. I signed for the package and came back to open the box. I opened the box and I could not believe what I saw! A solid block of “Organic Quinoa Brown Rice” !!!
> I almost lost my breath and my heart was palpitating so hard I was breaking out in sweats!
> I called Jomashop and they wanted see all the pictures of the box. They asked me if I had any footage of the Ring doorbell. I sent all the video clips and the details of the box. Next day Jomashop sent me their security clips of actual watch being packaged before getting out of their warehouse. Then they asked me to file a report to local authorities.
> I feel like I’m the one who is getting pinned here. Jomashop is saying that they have the evidence of sending the right item. And the UPS is saying the box is delivered and I signed for it.
> So, who is ultimately responsible for it if the box gets intentionally tempered with and items are switched in transit?


The sender is responsible for filing a claim with UPS. Was it sent insured?


----------



## Phlyers13

They are stealing more than just watches. Just go ahead and dispute the charge on your credit card and let them handle the investigation.


----------



## CLP

Weight is supposed to be verified at multiple points of Chain of Custody so unless that bag of rice weighs the same as the original contents then UPS should be able to investigate when that change of weight occurred.


----------



## Russ1965

Do what @Phlyers13 advised.

That way it becomes somebody else's problem.

Sad to hear of your tale, this close to Christmas.

I've purchased from Joma several times, without incident.


----------



## horntk

LOL....best one tonight. Merry XMAS


----------



## Marmaduke

Phlyers13 said:


> They are stealing more than just watches. Just go ahead and dispute the charge on your credit card and let them handle the investigation.


Tell me about it… Those idiots lost over $200,000 worth of firearms for a company I used to work for…

Disputes need to be handled by the shipper. Jomashop should have either self insured it, or insured through UPS. Getting them to pay out of self insurance will be pulling teeth, but a credit card dispute will help get their attention. You ordered a watch and got a bag of rice… Unfortunately the value of this probably is worth getting counsel involved if the CC company doesn’t side with you.

We replaced customer firearms worth thousands of dollars when UPS “lost” them. We self insured and took care of the customer while fighting UPS. Jamoshop _should_ do the same for you. Of course I doubt they give a fudge about what I think…


----------



## bneath

Couple things to keep in mind:

1. Shake the box before you sign. If the contents flop around like they would in OP's picture, don't sign. Best case that was a sloppy pack job and could have seriously damaged your watch. Worst case you got a lazy criminal repack job like above.

2. Temper your excitement before you sign for something and if the outer packaging/tape looks at all suspicious then don't sign. This isn't a $15 custom Etsy coffee mug. Retaping gets a hard nope from me. The driver can chill out while you get your phone out and start recording.


----------



## Serge_tm

This is second report on WUS this _month _Jomashop not delivering watch and not returning money.


----------



## jacob's_Time

From the details above. I think joma did send you the watch and it was stolen in transit.


----------



## hllkll33

Had is happen with YSL purses. Ordered two - received one. Two couldn't even fit in the packaging. Made videos/pictures/etc. FedEx was extremely rude, customer service from Neiman Marcus was even worse. I called my credit card company - they refunded me the money for the one that was not shipped and I am letting Neiman Marcus figure it out with their employee or fedex - one of them has the other purse.


----------



## caribiner23

Phlyers13 said:


> They are stealing more than just watches. Just go ahead and dispute the charge on your credit card and let them handle the investigation.


^^This^^ is the correct answer. That's one of the reasons you use credit cards.

OP created an account to post this? I am more than a bit suspicious.


----------



## colgex

caribiner23 said:


> ^^This^^ is the correct answer. That's one of the reasons you use credit cards.
> 
> OP created an account to post this? I am more than a bit suspicious.


I am a bit suspicious too. There would be a huge difference in weight, 8.5 oz packet vs. ~3lb watch+box. The other thing too is that I've bought from these stores and they always use the brown tape. Some of the stores even use a brown tape that has something written about tampering. The pic here shows clear tape. Maybe the whole story is true and if it is, hope you follow the advice to get it sorted out.


----------



## adk225

colgex said:


> I am a bit suspicious too. There would be a huge difference in weight, 8.5 oz packet vs. ~3lb watch+box. The other thing too is that I've bought from these stores and they always use the brown tape. Some of the stores even use a brown tape that has something written about tampering. The pic here shows clear tape. Maybe the whole story is true and if it is, hope you follow the advice to get it sorted out.


This is what I thought too. It's been many years since I ordered from Jomashop, but they used their own security tape (just like many other companies shipping anything expensive in a box). So if that tape has been cut off and re-taped with something else, it would be fairly obvious. Maybe OP didn't notice it with all the excitement. Maybe there's something else going on here... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## jacob's_Time

I think this is why Amazon takes pictures of packages on your porch. They will have proof of something is retaped.


----------



## ototot

Unfortunately around the holidays every carrier hires an army of temporary workers. Some of these temporary workers are bad apples and will steal things. Small boxes that potentially contain expensive jewelry or electronics are ripe for theft. I had it happen last year when we sent a relative a necklace and earring set made by a local artisan. The package "disappeared" at a sorting facility several hours away from the delivery point. It never reached any local delivery truck or carrier.

After USPS did their search and trace on the package, we received only a box top back. The box had been cut open with a box cutter or knife and the contents emptied. We filed an insurance claim online and it was eventually paid.

If I had purchased something from a retailer, and the contents was tampered with or stolen, I would immediately demand a refund or call the CC company for a chargeback. It's not the customer's job to fight it out with the carrier over insurance payouts. That is the retailer's job, end of story.


----------



## hllkll33

caribiner23 said:


> ^^This^^ is the correct answer. That's one of the reasons you use credit cards.
> 
> OP created an account to post this? I am more than a bit suspicious.


This is now the second new account created in less than 24 hours claiming watches stolen. Not sure if its because of the time of year and people searching for answers or if its something else?


----------



## Seabee1

I've always heard that if you're going to tell a lie to keep it simple. adding superfluous details are designed to build empathy, a connection with the story teller and to create a smoke screen to keep people from looking beyond the story and details. 

I might also point out to the OP that embedded within his post are details that could possibly dox him...if that's of any concern to the OP


----------



## DiveM1972

hllkll33 said:


> This is now the second new account created in less than 24 hours claiming watches stolen. Not sure if its because of the time of year and people searching for answers or if its something else?


I hate to be cynical and I sure don't want to offend anyone going through such a horrible ordeal of having their watches stolen, but I can't help but also wonder ...

It absolutely seems possible that certain carriers might notice elements of a package and be tempted to potentially lose their job and risk criminal charges to make some "easy" money. But, the influx of these new accounts and postings is odd to me. Does posting here provide some legitimacy to someone wanting a paper trail? It's just curious.


----------



## Nokie

Put your credit card company between you and the issue.


----------



## McChicken

I had a two-tone Zenith El Primero stolen by a female US customs agent at Fed Ex Memphis while it sat for the weekend. No one is beyond suspicion.


----------



## [BOBO]

Seabee1 said:


> I've always heard that if you're going to tell a lie to keep it simple. adding superfluous details are designed to build empathy, a connection with the story teller and to create a smoke screen to keep people from looking beyond the story and details.
> 
> I might also point out to the OP that embedded within his post are details that could possibly dox him...if that's of any concern to the OP


Ah, the art of lying.
Whenever i tell a lie, i want to eliminate follow up questions. 
So it's important to layer the lies well enough.

Have you ever given change to a homeless person?
-i have indeed. I gave a homeless man $2 outside the mall last week.

Enough information to not create any need for follow up questions, but not so much that it looks suspicious or fabricated.


----------



## Seabee1

[BOBO] said:


> Ah, the art of lying.
> Whenever i tell a lie, i want to eliminate follow up questions.
> So it's important to layer the lies well enough.
> 
> Have you ever given change to a homeless person?
> -i have indeed. I gave a homeless man $2 outside the mall last week.
> 
> Enough information to not create any need for follow up questions, but not so much that it looks suspicious or fabricated.


which mall? I was shopping last week, I thought I saw you. were you shopping? what did you buy?


----------



## hllkll33

DiveM1972 said:


> I hate to be cynical and I sure don't want to offend anyone going through such a horrible ordeal of having their watches stolen, but I can't help but also wonder ...
> 
> It absolutely seems possible that certain carriers might notice elements of a package and be tempted to potentially lose their job and risk criminal charges to make some "easy" money. But, the influx of these new accounts and postings is odd to me. Does posting here provide some legitimacy to someone wanting a paper trail? It's just curious.


Who knows. I have been scammed of a watch on here and received zero help from anywhere - was basically told to chalk it up as a loss. I was had on one of two purses last week - but I am loyal and a great customer with my CC company and they refunded me immediately and I provided as much video and pictures as possible ( package couldn't even hold two purses but the BOL was for 2). I think its the time of year - but also more legitimate companies and people ship watches without the actual word - watch - anywhere on it. Maybe Jomashop was a target or can be and people look for certain shippers this time of the year.


----------



## [BOBO]

Seabee1 said:


> which mall? I was shopping last week, I thought I saw you. were you shopping? what did you buy?


The one i always visit. I only did some window shopping.

i was wearing my superman outfit as per usual.


----------



## Seabee1

[BOBO] said:


> The one i always visit. I only did some window shopping.
> 
> i was wearing my superman outfit as per usual.


Which one is that? I tend to visit them all for deals. I waved and called your name, you looked but didn't respond


see, already way too many questions. should have just stopped at giving a homeless person $2


----------



## [BOBO]

Seabee1 said:


> Which one is that? I tend to visit them all for deals. I waved and called your name, you looked but didn't respond
> 
> 
> see, already way too many questions. should have just stopped at giving a homeless person $2


Nobody would ask these kind of questions in real life.
What, when and where is usually enough to eliminate follow up questions.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

I had a watch get stolen in transit a while back (shipped with FedEx). Believe they (thief shipping employee) did the same thing…remove the contents of the box, replace them with someone similar in weight…and keep the package moving.

^ That is a far more likely scenario than Joma just didn’t send the watch.

As for recourse…buying a watch or anything else online that’s expensive…I’d only pay via a credit card. At least that way you’ve got some recourse if something happens.

I worked in two package sort facilities many years ago. I never saw anyone take anything, but given a few of the folks I worked with (screwballs) it wouldn’t surprise me. The vast majority were good folks. All it takes is a bad apple or two to ruin things.


----------



## Marmaduke

For those saying OP may be lying… What’s his angle? What does he accomplish here by spinning that tale if not true? I fail to see the motivation unless he’s just a mad man who gets off by lying about receiving rice instead of a watch to a bunch of strangers on the internet.

When I want to see the world burn like that, I jump into a COD lobby…


----------



## macdiesel

This looks like a job for…


----------



## Ezra New York

I haven’t had carbs in two years. I’d be stoked.


----------



## gr8adv

I once got a box with two watches instead of one. It was worth something, but not luxury. I gave it to some poor sole dressed up as Superman at the mall.


----------



## [email protected]

Nokie said:


> Put your credit card company between you and the issue.


Always wise.


----------



## VinceWatch

Are you saying that the box addressed from Jomashop had the rice in it? I have bought a couple of watches from Jomashop and had no problems. I would make UPS prove that the signature is mine and dispute the Credit card charge. Also call Jomashop. Finally the rice mix is pretty good, I have had it many times.


----------



## saintsman

VinceWatch said:


> Are you saying that the box addressed from Jomashop had the rice in it? I have bought a couple of watches from Jomashop and had no problems. I would make UPS prove that the signature is mine and dispute the Credit card charge. Also call Jomashop. Finally the rice mix is pretty good, I have had it many times.


Ah, signatures. With deliveries, it's often done on a phone touchscreen (or similar item) using your finger. I have never managed to produce one that looks like my signature.


----------



## Kermie

What makes it questionable to me, is the OP hit once and ran. After asking for advise, you would think they would be around to ask other questions or at least comment on what they have done. Not sure what one gains by lying, but you never know.


----------



## Marmaduke

Kermie said:


> What makes it questionable to me, is the OP hit once and ran. After asking for advise, you would think they would be around to ask other questions or at least comment on what they have done. Not sure what one gains by lying, but you never know.


Maybe they hired counsel and the counsel said, “stop talking about it to strangers on the internet.”

🤷‍♂️


----------



## Crankshaft

It's true we are only seeing a box with a bag of rice in it, no online receipts or other to give credit to actual purchase and no replies since posting.
Tbh, I'd be hopping over a couple hundred dollar short nevermind 6 thousand and looking for feedback on what to do with that problem and my confirmation of go or no go to options offered to me as well as thanking those that help.


----------



## Ezra New York

Is this an elaborate advertisement for rice?


----------



## caribiner23

Marmaduke said:


> *For those saying OP may be lying… What’s his angle? *What does he accomplish here by spinning that tale if not true? I fail to see the motivation unless he’s just a mad man who gets off by lying about receiving rice instead of a watch to a bunch of strangers on the internet.
> 
> When I want to see the world burn like that, I jump into a COD lobby…


The first thing that came to my mind is that OP just wants to bash Jomashop, for whatever reason. Maybe he had a bad experience, maybe he had a bad experience and already posted here about it under another profile name and didn't get the response he wanted, so he created a new profile with a "new" incident. Or maybe he's just a Chaos Muppet. 

The story just doesn't seem right to me.

He also appears to have revealed a Jomashop employee's email address in the photo he posted, which I don't think is an accident.

Combined with the fact that he's a 'hit-and-run'-- as pointed out by another poster in this thread -- just sort of seals it up.


----------



## gr8adv

I have had a positive relationship with Jomashop both in purchases and using their return policy.


----------



## Seabee1

Marmaduke said:


> For those saying OP may be lying… What’s his angle? What does he accomplish here by spinning that tale if not true? I fail to see the motivation unless he’s just a mad man who gets off by lying about receiving rice instead of a watch to a bunch of strangers on the internet.
> 
> When I want to see the world burn like that, I jump into a COD lobby…


Could be part of a background story,to show how upset he is. Could be scamming everyone, kept the watch and claimed it was stolen

To me it appears we are part of his narrative,whatever that may be. Maybe hoping someone feels sorry for him, sell him a watch at a big discount here or he scamms someone...anything is possible...even it being true. But it just doen't have the ring of truth.


----------



## Ezra New York

gr8adv said:


> I have had a positive relationship with Jomashop both in purchases and using their return policy.


the store near me doesn’t allow food returns.


----------



## odarg64

At least it was organic rice.

'Look at meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!' said the OP.


----------



## 03hemi

hpjun0521 said:


> Please somebody HELP me what to do. I need some advice if anybody had to deal with Jomashop and UPS stealing high dollar watches. I have placed an order for a Cartier Ballon blue watch ($6,000) for my wife’s birthday from a place called Jomashop. The place looks pretty legit and I have bought some cheaper item (belt) before without any problems. I thought it would be safe to order a watch from them.
> I missed first two attempts to deliver at my house but on third day I stayed home all day for the third attempt to deliver. But, when the UPS truck drove by my house i literally had to stop the truck to ask where my package was. The driver told me that it shows that it’s in the truck but he could not find it. I called UPS and they said that it must got in the wrong truck and it will be delivered next day. I was already upset because I was working next day and had to ask more time off. Well, so it is day four of a final attempt to deliver and I was so excited to see the UPS driver coming up to my house with a box and greeted half way out in my driveway. I signed for the package and came back to open the box. I opened the box and I could not believe what I saw! A solid block of “Organic Quinoa Brown Rice” !!!
> I almost lost my breath and my heart was palpitating so hard I was breaking out in sweats!
> I called Jomashop and they wanted see all the pictures of the box. They asked me if I had any footage of the Ring doorbell. I sent all the video clips and the details of the box. Next day Jomashop sent me their security clips of actual watch being packaged before getting out of their warehouse. Then they asked me to file a report to local authorities.
> I feel like I’m the one who is getting pinned here. Jomashop is saying that they have the evidence of sending the right item. And the UPS is saying the box is delivered and I signed for it.
> So, who is ultimately responsible for it if the box gets intentionally tempered with and items are switched in transit?


I’d be pissed too!
I freaking hate quinoa rice, that’s really low?
Other than reporting it to the police not sure much else can be done?
Good luck hope it all turns out well hopefully.
You gonna eat that rice?


----------



## colgex

odarg64 said:


> At least it was organic rice.
> 
> 'Look at meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!' said the OP.


I just realized that. Out of all the products in the world, one that is organic? Turns out thieves are healthy eaters.


----------



## McChicken

Jomashop may be good for smaller purchases, but on a high ticket item you are going to lose any savings if and when you go to resell it. 
A Jomashop warranty isn't the same as a manufacturer's warranty, and the next buyer knows this.


----------



## Marmaduke

Seabee1 said:


> Could be part of a background story,to show how upset he is. Could be scamming everyone, kept the watch and claimed it was stolen
> 
> To me it appears we are part of his narrative,whatever that may be. Maybe hoping someone feels sorry for him, sell him a watch at a big discount here or he scamms someone...anything is possible...even it being true. But it just doen't have the ring of truth.





caribiner23 said:


> The first thing that came to my mind is that OP just wants to bash Jomashop, for whatever reason. Maybe he had a bad experience, maybe he had a bad experience and already posted here about it under another profile name and didn't get the response he wanted, so he created a new profile with a "new" incident. Or maybe he's just a Chaos Muppet.
> 
> The story just doesn't seem right to me.
> 
> He also appears to have revealed a Jomashop employee's email address in the photo he posted, which I don't think is an accident.
> 
> Combined with the fact that he's a 'hit-and-run'-- as pointed out by another poster in this thread -- just sort of seals it up.



I dunno guys…. OP has doxxed themselves as well if you pay attention. What I can see about him and his wife… I don’t see the motivation or need to mess with us or scam jomashop. There are also other factors of his story that are backed up by his identity if you pay attention. I’m not a betting man, but I’d put my money on the story being more true than not…

Unless it’s a frame job and they laid the bread crumbs out really well…


----------



## PotatoSmashed

At least the rice is a little healthier. Maybe.


----------



## Ezra New York

Marmaduke said:


> I dunno guys…. OP has doxxed themselves as well if you pay attention. What I can see about him and his wife… I don’t see the motivation or need to mess with us or scam jomashop. There are also other factors of his story that are backed up by his identity if you pay attention. I’m not a betting man, but I’d put my money on the story being more true than not…
> 
> Unless it’s a frame job and they laid the bread crumbs out really well…


but it wouldn’t be the first person in the last couple days to casually announce they’re buying really expensive watches for spouses sprinkled in with their hand grande comment and then bounce. Maybe this is some therapeutic mechanism for coping with buying your wife a vacuum cleaner for Christmas?


----------



## hpjun0521

I thank you everybody for all your input. You guys have been very very helpful not only in giving many good advice directing me to the right path, but to shed some light on how to avoid the situation at all in the future. I followed Phlyers13’s advice and sent a dispute to CC company and got the refund from the vendor. Also Jomashop have been very helpful about the situation as well. Apparently Jomashop did a background check on me and found out my profession to tell me they completely trust me. I filed a police report and uploaded all the pictures and video clips to the local police. They are assigning a detective to the case. I do want to find out who and how this was stolen. All the evidence is pointing to the day when the package went missing for an entire day between the second and the third attempt of delivery. I still rely on UPS to deliver many of my packages and to know that this happened in my local UPS center really bothers me. I really wish something like this never happens to anyone especially during the holiday season.

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to you all!


----------



## Ezra New York

Best of luck. I owe you an apology. And I’m sorry for thinking you were spamming us.


----------



## caribiner23

Jomashop did a background check on a customer?


----------



## Mediocre

Dispute it on your card if nothing else works


----------



## Marmaduke

hpjun0521 said:


> I thank you everybody for all your input. You guys have been very very helpful not only in giving many good advice directing me to the right path, but to shed some light on how to avoid the situation at all in the future. I followed Phlyers13’s advice and sent a dispute to CC company and got the refund from the vendor. Also Jomashop have been very helpful about the situation as well. Apparently Jomashop did a background check on me and found out my profession to tell me they completely trust me. I filed a police report and uploaded all the pictures and video clips to the local police. They are assigning a detective to the case. I do want to find out who and how this was stolen. All the evidence is pointing to the day when the package went missing for an entire day between the second and the third attempt of delivery. I still rely on UPS to deliver many of my packages and to know that this happened in my local UPS center really bothers me. I really wish something like this never happens to anyone especially during the holiday season.
> 
> Merry Christmas and happy holidays to you all!


Did you get a refund from Jshop, or did the credit card company return your funds while it’s in dispute (with possibility of siding with Jshop and recharging you)? I’m assuming the former based on what you said, but just curious.


----------



## hpjun0521

I believe it was the credit card refunded me and Jomashop was well aware of it. I now know that credit card company really has consumers’ back when it comes to online purchases. Kudos to Visa!


----------



## hpjun0521

I appreciate everybody who followed up my situation. I welcome all the good and negative comments from all of you. I was so desperate and searched for any stolen watch incidents to see if any of them are similar to mine and what the resolution was. I came across this particular forum with most recent incident and told my story. That’s why there are multiple postings about the stolen watches within this month. I bet there are many out there going through similar situation and don’t know what to do. This forum can help a lot of people since there are more empathetic people here than not. My posting was a desperate attempt to seek advice before finding a lawyer. It really worked out for me here.


----------



## Seabee1

but do you think your post title is fair? isn't that like saying...I dunno...all dentists are hacks after only having one met one hack dentist?


----------



## Marmaduke

I think it’s completely fair. I’ve been through the wringer with UPS and stolen firearms (multiple times). UPS doesn’t care. I could go on for hours about it. If they don’t care about pistols they certainly don’t care about watches.


----------



## Pj66

JSnipes said:


> I record myself opening boxes now because of this very issue. Only thing you can do is contact UPS to start an investigation and try to file a police report. I hope that your city is more helpful with these things than mine.


THIS! Sad state of affairs but this country has truly become a third world country. Unfortunately for you scams like this is all over now. Why do you think Jomashop is video taping their process? This is the reason why I have slowed down tremendously in selling on eBay, you basically have to document every step to combat these thieves and scammers. Good luck and if I were you I would contact your credit card and try your luck there. Also, file a police report, you will need that.


----------



## watchRus

Receiver video taping him weighing the package on a food scale and confirming it before signing for it is probably the option required now for high-priced items. If Jomashop is video taping, receiver must take precautions as well. While CC might find it in your favor now, next time it happens, that may not be the case.


----------



## Crankshaft

Glad to hear you got a satisfactory result one way or another OP. also sorry for my doubting.


----------



## TimeWellSpent

Sorry to hear about this issue. I have received an order from Jomashopnthis month. Ironically, I had placed the order over one year ago and Jomashop honored my order although the manufacturer had raised the price of the watch substantially over the past 12 months.

I’ve also made a similar experience that your are describing when I purchased a smartphone and received a wax candle (!) instead. It most likely was removed by an employee of the delivery company.

in your case I am pretty sure Jomashop will dispute the claim. They have proof that they sent your watch to you. UPS will have a tracking of the package, and, if the thieves did their”job” well, the basmati rice will have been of identical weight as the original package. Hence, it will be impossible to proof that UPS “lost” your watch.

Since you did not film yourself opening the package the most likely “conclusion” hence will be that you received the watch and replaced it with the rice.

I really hope that you find an insurance company to come to your rescue, but for the future make sure that you film yourself when you open high-value shipments and also that you have a witness with you while opening the package.


----------



## cybrscot

LOL, Indian rice.


----------



## feedyourneed

UGH. Had similar experience recently. Unfortunately, you'll get nowhere with the beauracracy that is UPS. Definitely film pack & unpack every time.


----------



## MackinacJack

hpjun0521 said:


> Please somebody HELP me what to do. I need some advice if anybody had to deal with Jomashop and UPS stealing high dollar watches. I have placed an order for a Cartier Ballon blue watch ($6,000) for my wife’s birthday from a place called Jomashop. The place looks pretty legit and I have bought some cheaper item (belt) before without any problems. I thought it would be safe to order a watch from them.
> I missed first two attempts to deliver at my house but on third day I stayed home all day for the third attempt to deliver. But, when the UPS truck drove by my house i literally had to stop the truck to ask where my package was. The driver told me that it shows that it’s in the truck but he could not find it. I called UPS and they said that it must got in the wrong truck and it will be delivered next day. I was already upset because I was working next day and had to ask more time off. Well, so it is day four of a final attempt to deliver and I was so excited to see the UPS driver coming up to my house with a box and greeted half way out in my driveway. I signed for the package and came back to open the box. I opened the box and I could not believe what I saw! A solid block of “Organic Quinoa Brown Rice” !!!
> I almost lost my breath and my heart was palpitating so hard I was breaking out in sweats!
> I called Jomashop and they wanted see all the pictures of the box. They asked me if I had any footage of the Ring doorbell. I sent all the video clips and the details of the box. Next day Jomashop sent me their security clips of actual watch being packaged before getting out of their warehouse. Then they asked me to file a report to local authorities.
> I feel like I’m the one who is getting pinned here. Jomashop is saying that they have the evidence of sending the right item. And the UPS is saying the box is delivered and I signed for it.
> So, who is ultimately responsible for it if the box gets intentionally tempered with and items are switched in transit?



Sorry to hear about this. Jomashop is legit. I have purchased multiple watches from them and not had an issue. I usually have the watch delivered to a Walgreens or other place that accepts ups/fed ex. Jomashop uses Fed Ex for my area. That way I don't have to be home and someone else signs for it. That way it is less likely that they know what's in it.


----------



## vimaljonn

UPS driver will know if they have a high ticket item. Make sure you keep the box and the shipping label intact. Sender must file for claim. 

I'd advise you to get your money back from your credit card company. Keep the correspondence with jomashop and all evidence handy. Get a different gift. DM me for more info on what youre looking for and what options you have to deal with jomashop. 

Hate to ask but is the package addressed to you, from jomashop and just the contents are swapped?

If jomashop won't help, leave them a BBB review.


----------



## TheGanzman

A bit of a sidebar: Don't trust TSA either! A few years ago I was accompanying a guitar buying friend of mine to Detroit to look at/potentially buy an expensive vintage guitar. Against my urging, he stashed $25K cash in his checked luggage - when we got to The Murder City, you guessed it - GONE! In addition to the $25K in cash lost, we had to stay an extra three days in Detroit so he could withdraw that amount in cash from his bank w/o triggering a Suspicious Activity Report from one of the bank tellers. At least the guitar turned out to be legit; all he had to do was wait ~5 years for it to appreciate by $25K in order to "break even"...

Bottom line - if you have something worth stealing, SOMEbody "in the chain" will figger out a way to steal it!


----------



## caribiner23

vimaljonn said:


> *.... Get a different gift. DM me for more info on what youre looking for and what options you have to deal with jomashop.*
> 
> Hate to ask but is the package addressed to you, from jomashop and just the contents are swapped?
> 
> If jomashop won't help, leave them a BBB review.


Well, *this* doesn't sound too suspicious...


----------



## Nelo1404

Marmaduke said:


> I think it’s completely fair. I’ve been through the wringer with UPS and stolen firearms (multiple times). UPS doesn’t care. I could go on for hours about it. If they don’t care about pistols they certainly don’t care about watches.


That stinks to know


----------



## Nelo1404

Pj66 said:


> THIS! Sad state of affairs but this country has truly become a third world country. Unfortunately for you scams like this is all over now. Why do you think Jomashop is video taping their process? This is the reason why I have slowed down tremendously in selling on eBay, you basically have to document every step to combat these thieves and scammers. Good luck and if I were you I would contact your credit card and try your luck there. Also, file a police report, you will need that.


So true. You have to document and protect yourself every step of the way. Forums like ebay overprotect buyers and sellers are usually screwed at the end of the day


----------



## Ring

TimeWellSpent said:


> Sorry to hear about this issue. I have received an order from Jomashopnthis month. Ironically, I had placed the order over one year ago and Jomashop honored my order although the manufacturer had raised the price of the watch substantially over the past 12 months.
> 
> I’ve also made a similar experience that your are describing when I purchased a smartphone and received a wax candle (!) instead. It most likely was removed by an employee of the delivery company.
> 
> in your case I am pretty sure Jomashop will dispute the claim. They have proof that they sent your watch to you. UPS will have a tracking of the package, and, if the thieves did their”job” well, the basmati rice will have been of identical weight as the original package. Hence, it will be impossible to proof that UPS “lost” your watch.
> 
> Since you did not film yourself opening the package the most likely “conclusion” hence will be that you received the watch and replaced it with the rice.
> 
> I really hope that you find an insurance company to come to your rescue, but for the future make sure that you film yourself when you open high-value shipments and also that you have a witness with you while opening the package.


Unless a video places you inside a UPS facility as you take possession of the package your video would be worthless. Fudging a video is not a rocket scientist task. Some security tape states not to sign for the package until you check the contents but drivers will not allow you to open a package until you sign first, confusing isn't it.


----------



## bdev

I once ordered rice from Jomashop and received a watch.


----------



## Reubin

I don’t think I’ll be buying any watches from Jomashop.









Empty Box From Jomashop


Finally pulled the trigger on blue dialed Omega Seamaster Professional last week after years of lusting. Delivered today, box was sealed, nothing amiss. I open up the exquisite packaging to find ABSOLUTELY NOTHING! I AM FUMING! I called Jomashop immediately upon opening the package, was...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Javi_S_J

Glad to read Jomashop refunded you, good on them.

This post end up being very good advise, after reading yours and other one today I´ll make sure to always pay with my CC.


----------

